# Any ides on what i stumbled upon?



## getout332 (Jun 12, 2013)

I found this Lewis F. Jones bottle from Philipsburgh PA. The bottle is listed as rare on a hutchbook directory.



 Another neat piece i found was stoneware. It says Vitreous Stone Bottles, Pantentees Danby pottery P &J Arnold, needs some cleaning but in great condition.


----------



## epackage (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice finds, sounds like you know what you stumbled upon...[]


----------



## getout332 (Jun 12, 2013)

I've got a rough idea for the stoneware, but i was wondering what you guys thought about the hutchinson? I was very surprised to find the stoneware after digging count less pieces of pottery and jugs.


----------



## epackage (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't know the Pennsy hutches, if Ron has it listed as rare it must be a decent find, if you're asking about a value I can't help...


----------



## getout332 (Jun 12, 2013)

nope, just wanted to know how accurate that directory was []


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 12, 2013)

I've seen Hutches listed as rare get as little as $5.00. I'm sure it's worth more then that. What Most people dont know is the small brewery in Phillipsburg made a beer can that is easily worth $10,000.  LEON.


----------



## getout332 (Jun 12, 2013)

Well that is definitely interesting, what was the name of the brewery?


----------



## epackage (Jun 12, 2013)

Like Leon says rare doesn't always mean value, but Ron's research is really good and he relies on alot of people local to the areas where the bottles are from as to rarity...


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: getout332
> 
> Well that is definitely interesting, what was the name of the brewery?


 

 Only one Brewery in Phillipsburg & that was the Phillipsburg Brewing Co.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice to see you posting.  I dug a similar stoneware piece last year.  Clean that hutch up a bit and post some more pics.  What else have you to share from your digs?

 PD


----------



## riverdiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello,

 Your vitreous stone bottle is a Master Ink, I have 3 that I recovered while diving and the fourth was found under an old RR Station here in NH with an intact label stating it held writing fluid.


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 12, 2013)

What you stumbled upon is a great spot to be digging up those finds[]~~continued luck on it.~~Fred


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: getout332
> 
> Well that is definitely interesting, what was the name of the brewery?


 
 I'm surprised you did not ask me the name on the can? LEON.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 12, 2013)

Max...Nice finds! I'd forgotten about that spot, but after Tom mentioned it I remembered glass there from mowing there in the 90's. Keep up the good finds. []


----------



## getout332 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks! 

 LEON, what was the writing on the can? haha

 here are some more pics



























 Newer bottle bottom?


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 13, 2013)

getout,  Heres a Pic of the Phillipsburg can, Dates to around 1939-1941. I'll pay $10,000 Cash for a nice clean one. Name is Old German. Let me know if you find one. Looks like a nice spot your digging. LEON.


----------



## getout332 (Jun 13, 2013)

What makes that can so valuable?


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 13, 2013)

Rareity & Desirability. LEON.


----------



## getout332 (Jun 15, 2013)

A few more finds.

 Got a free sample of baby food.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 15, 2013)

That's great Max....nothing like having your own personal dump...[]


----------



## ILUV2DIG (Jun 15, 2013)

GIT ER' DUG! Nice photos![sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 15, 2013)

Max...Tom just sent me a sneak preview.....looking forward to this post, can't wait to see them cleaned up.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  getout332
> 
> What makes that can so valuable?


 

 AND YOU HAVE TO REALLY REALLY LIKE IT!   10K FOR A CAN??  NO WAY MAN NOT ME.THEN AGAIN I DON'T LIKE CANS.WELL YEAH I DO,A little.[]


----------



## getout332 (Jun 17, 2013)

lol well who wouldn't like those cans.

 Here is what me and penndigger dug up this weekend


----------



## getout332 (Jun 17, 2013)

Here are some more pics from last weekend penndigger sent me


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 17, 2013)

Awesome Max....Lovin' the ink and glue bottles...The small flask is called a "Whisk broom" flask...I will look at them more when I get home....On my lunch break right now... Who'd have thought. Nice little early toc dump.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 17, 2013)

The little med might be a William Smith & Co. a prolific York, Pa pharmacy.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice post. When are we going back there to dig again?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 17, 2013)

Interesting finds guys.....Curious to see what else comes out of there...[8|]


----------



## getout332 (Jun 18, 2013)

I love the inks, glues and that whisk broom flask joethecrow!

 The little med is the only one i've seen like that so far, is it rare at all?

 I probably won't be able to dig for couple of weeks penndigger, I got surgery to get my gallbladder removed this Thursday and probably won't be dig ready for a week or so. However, once i'm feeling better i'll let you know and we can find another honey hole!


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 6, 2013)

It has been weeks since your last post.  I know you have dug a pile of bottles out of that dump since then.  Please post some more pictures!!!!

 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 8, 2013)

Awesome dump you've got there Max....(or are you incognito again?)[] If so sorry,...     Also, thank you so much for having us up there to dig, I was having to shut that part of my brain off it's been so unbearable not digging. Sure felt good to be at it again...I have a feeling there are many more pleasant surprises lurking down there.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Awesome dump you've got there Max....(or are you incognito again?)[] If so sorry,...     Also, thank you so much for having us up there to dig, I was having to shut that part of my brain off it's been so unbearable not digging. Sure felt good to be at it again...I have a feeling there are many more pleasant surprises lurking down there.


 

 Joe I think you may need to pop a few nerve pills [8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 9, 2013)

Why's that Rick....My nerves are fine.


----------



## getout332 (Jul 11, 2013)

I got a bunch of pictures coming but only one at a time since I'm on my phone.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Why's that Rick....My nerves are fine.


 
 Lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice dump you got there. Don't take to many people to that one,it will be over run []. Savor it.That one looks good for late throws. How far are you from Tom?                    

 Welcome to. ABN.


----------



## getout332 (Jul 11, 2013)

I live about 5 minutes away from penn digger. The good thing is the dump is on my grand parents private property, so not too many people other than me can dig there unless I have them with me. I'll have to get more pictures up later because all mine are too large.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 11, 2013)

If you cant re size them send them to me. I'll do it.

 ricky/glass@19thcenturybottlediggers.com


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 11, 2013)

I like this broom


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 15, 2013)

We had some more nice digs at this dump on Sunday. Hopefully those with picture posting ability will post.  Very nice continuing dump.

 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 15, 2013)

Best I can do Tom,...Batteries died a quick death after this pic.... [&:]  Fred's crooked neck flask teaser pic.


----------



## getout332 (Aug 18, 2013)

That Broom is one of my favorites so far too, i have found a alot more bottles that i still got to get pictures of!

 some old jugs i found at my grand parents house







 The First Sanderson i dug up












 Penndigger broke the Sanderson.












 JK, the second Sanderson must have been opened way to quickly, must be karma for getting a mint one.


 Neat Underwoods Ink


















 Saratoga







 A couple of neeat bottles and colors







 A really cool thick ink well







 An awesome umbrella ink







 Any relation to Dentien ice the gum?







 I'm guessing this is a sanford ink of some sort







 Kemps Balsam







 Random find







 Sample of some sort







 Anyone know anything about this med from Belfast, Maine?







 Bradford bottle, Woodbury & Camroch?












 Olean Bottle, M J Hauch







 What the hell is this thing? has writing on the bottom, but i can make it out.







 I found 9 pipes in less than 1 hour.... one stoneware







 Any one know this druggist?







 Small pictorial druggist, with oil drake or tower







 Really cool malted milk from Racine, Wisconsin 








 Thats all for now folks!


----------



## epackage (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice digs, what's it say on the Saratoge besides Saratoga? Can you clean off that thing you don't know about and take a pic of the embossing?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow Max....some pretty cool finds since I've seen you last! That Wellsville druggist bottle with the derrick needs a cleaned up pic too. Is your bulge bottomed object possibly a melted bottle? Cool pipes too, keep up the good diggin' I'm betting there's more of those Sanderson's lurking![]


----------



## kastoo (Aug 19, 2013)

probably a perfect can in someones attic


----------



## getout332 (Aug 19, 2013)

I'll get them cleaned up tonight and take some more pictures. Does paint help for reading worn embossing or do people only paint on embossing they can already see?


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 19, 2013)

Good looking dump , keep at it.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Aug 19, 2013)

Those are some great finds. I'm with epackage, clean up that strange-spaceship-looking thingamajig and and show some pictures


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 20, 2013)

whan it comes to t.o .c dumps you cant get better than this,


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 20, 2013)

It is about time you started posting some more of your finds.  Nice job.  Please keep them coming.

 E - The reverse of that Saratoga read Hawthorne Spring.


----------



## getout332 (Aug 20, 2013)

Here are some more pictures of that weird bottle.







 it says   "....M CO."






 Mecormick
 Connellsvile PA






 The Riddle
 Bradford PA
 Holley Prop


----------



## getout332 (Sep 18, 2013)

Bump, in hopes that someone, somewhere, has some idea of what that odd rounded/half-sphere bottle is.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 18, 2013)

It looks kinda inkish to me, maybe it had a stand. That or a soap dispenser that's missing the bracket. [8|][8|][8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> It looks kinda inkish to me, maybe it had a stand. That or a soap dispenser that's missing the bracket. [8|][8|][8|]


 
 I was thinking ink also. maybe it sat in a hole in a desk, where that baby fit nicely[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 18, 2013)

Cool place to dig! Thanks for having us Max!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 18, 2013)

Max....I didn't get a close look at this bottle...Is there a remote possibility that it became partially melted? There was a lot of burning in this dump.


----------



## getout332 (Sep 19, 2013)

*Odd Shaped Bottle*

Joe, the bubble type bottom on this bottle is completely uniform in curvature. There are no indents from coals or fire, and you would think that the bubbling would have been into the bottle and not out. However, that is a good idea and may be a possibility. Its very odd.


----------



## getout332 (Sep 19, 2013)

*RE: Odd Shaped Bottle*

Thanks for coming up and digging with me by the way. Its always nice to have some people to joke around with while your digging. Plus all of those magazines and books from you and Fred will keep me busy reading and out of trouble!


----------



## saratogadriver (Sep 19, 2013)

*RE: Odd Shaped Bottle*

There are some round bottomed inks that were intended to fit in school desk slots or in desk set slots.  That bottle is pretty big to be one of those though.  I wonder if it was a filler intended to fit in some sort of machine that printed?

 Jim G


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 19, 2013)

*RE: Odd Shaped Bottle*

I would expect it to have a patent date on it somewhere. Might be tough to read if its not blown well. Check it closely.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 19, 2013)

*RE: Odd Shaped Bottle*

I wonder? 
 "3. In a bottle holder, a body portion provided to receive a' bottle and having a weighted base provided with a convex bottom, designed to hold the body in an upright position and to automatically right the same when tilted, and means to detachably hold the bottle in the holder."

FROM patent for a bottle holder.

 Still can't find the bottle though.


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 19, 2013)

*RE: Odd Shaped Bottle*

When y9ur as old as I am, I went to a one room school that had those built in holes for ink bottles.  My desk also has my initials carved in it.  The school house still stands where it was, but the owner wouldn't even let me look in side it.  Great guy but just overly possessive - even though we went to school there at the same time.  RED Matthews


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 19, 2013)

*RE: Odd Shaped Bottle*



> ORIGINAL:  getout332
> 
> Thanks for coming up and digging with me by the way. Its always nice to have some people to joke around with while your digging. Plus all of those magazines and books from you and Fred will keep me busy reading and out of trouble!


 

 Cool Max....It's very mutual,...Thank YOU! Just to have a place to get out and dig is a true pleasure...Thanks for sharing your dig. I'll post up a couple of more pics that Tom sent to me..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 19, 2013)

*RE: Odd Shaped Bottle*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 19, 2013)

*RE: Odd Shaped Bottle*

*


----------

